# LiquiClom



## bland077 (Feb 17, 2006)

hi i think this is where i need to post this question. i know all the hipe about d-bol only cycles but i'm one of the hard heads, anyway what i need to know is i got the LiquiClom and need to no the dose i should take. i am 39 years old and have been lifting for the last 8 years i'm 6'1" 240 i'm on my 3rd cycle of the bol. i take 40mg a day with 20 being first thing in the morning the rest is spread out threw the day. this is the only clom i could get ahold of and i hope it works, if anyone can help please let me know thank you


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 17, 2006)

You would be better off using nolva, too. I don't know good doses for a clomid only pct.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 16, 2010)

can some one answer the question on how much liqu clomid to take for pct i just need to know for pct after my cycle in 8


----------



## XYZ (Aug 16, 2010)

bland077 said:


> hi i think this is where i need to post this question. i know all the hipe about d-bol only cycles but i'm one of the hard heads, anyway what i need to know is i got the LiquiClom and need to no the dose i should take. i am 39 years old and have been lifting for the last 8 years i'm 6'1" 240 i'm on my 3rd cycle of the bol. i take 40mg a day with 20 being first thing in the morning the rest is spread out threw the day. this is the only clom i could get ahold of and i hope it works, if anyone can help please let me know thank you


 

That's not a good cycle, you can do better.


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

bland077 said:


> hi i think this is where i need to post this question. i know all the hipe about d-bol only cycles but i'm one of the hard heads, anyway what i need to know is i got the LiquiClom and need to no the dose i should take. i am 39 years old and have been lifting for the last 8 years i'm 6'1" 240 i'm on my 3rd cycle of the bol. i take 40mg a day with 20 being first thing in the morning the rest is spread out threw the day. this is the only clom i could get ahold of and i hope it works, if anyone can help please let me know thank you




Are you going to use the clomid during your cycle ? or are you asking what amount you should use for a PCT

Are you afraid of injections ?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, I'm moving another one Roid!


----------

